# WinCC 7.0 OPC Verbindung Server/Client???



## PBO-WE (1 März 2011)

Hallo.
Also nach mehrstündigem lesen von Forumsbeiträgen und pdf-en bin ich fast noch mehr verwirrt als vorher.
Ich möchte von einem WinCC Rechner auf einen andere zugreifen.
Dazu, wie ich gelesen habe, brauche ich ja "nur" eine OPC Verbindung herzustellen.

Ich habe ein laufendes WinCC Projekt. (nicht in Step7 integriert)
 - Muß ich da irgendetwas für den Server einstellen?
 - habe was von Net-Pro gelesen.
 - was wenn ich das Projekt in Step7 integriere?
- ist eine konfiguration in HW-Konfig notwendig? Kann über Step7 ja einen OPC Server dort in der PC Station einfügen.

Laut Handbuch
 - OPC.chn einfügen (geht) // Warum geht das nicht, wenn ich einen WCC Client anlege???
 - Systemparameter / Server sehe ich, kann aber nicht zugreifen???

Habe auch schon versucht mit OPC Scout variablen anzulegen.
Die sehe ich dann lokal, aber von dem anderen Rechner bekomme ich keine Verbindung.
Rechner ist natürlich über Netzwerk verbunden. Ordnerfreigabe und Ping funktioniert.

Wäre super, wenn jemand die Vorgehnsweise zur Verbindungsprojektierung vielleicht mal in dem FAQ Bereich erstellen könnte.

Vielen Dank!
Gruß


----------



## Dr. OPC (4 März 2011)

Also WinCC als OPC Server, da braucht du NICHTS machen der Server ist immer da, der funktioniert aber nur wenn du in RUNTIME bist, ansonsten kannst du dich nicht mit dem OPCServer.WinCC verbinden (denn er würde ja nicht wissen was für Daten er liefern soll, denn ohne Runtime "lebt" der Variablenhaushalt ja nicht).

WinCC als OPC Client ist was anderes, dazu benötigst Du den opc.chn, also einen speziellen WinCC-Kanal, der den OPC Client enthält. 

Den OPC-Kanal musst du in deinem WinCC-Explorer erstmal hinzufügen und dann OPCGroups-->Systemparameter usw. aufmachen. dann wählst du den OPC Server mit dem du dich verbinden möchtest (z.B. ein OPCServer.WinCC auf einem anderen Rechner, nicht lokal auf OPCServer.WinCC dann würdest du dir quasi selber in die Tasche greifen). Du klickst dich durch den Baum im OPC Server uns selektierst die Variablen, die dich interessieren, anschließend klickst du übernehmen/beenden und wirst noch gefragt ob du einen Präfix hinzufügen möchtest, da schreibst du "opc_" rein und fertig. Damit sind die "fremden" Variablen und in deinem Variablenhaushalt vorhanden und du kannst sie in Bilder oder Archive verwenden.

Wenn du nun dein Projekt in RUNTIME startest, läuft (im Hintergrund) der Kanal hoch und baut die Verbindung zum "fremden" OPC Server auf und besorgt sich die Werte, die zu konfiguriert und in Bildern verwendet hast, du bringst dein Bild in den Vordergrund und sie werden angezeigt.



> - Muß ich da irgendetwas für den Server einstellen?
> - habe was von Net-Pro gelesen.
> - was wenn ich das Projekt in Step7 integriere?
> - ist eine konfiguration in HW-Konfig notwendig? Kann über Step7 ja einen OPC Server dort in der PC Station einfügen.


alles NEIN



> Laut Handbuch
> - OPC.chn einfügen (geht) // Warum geht das nicht, wenn ich einen WCC Client anlege???
> - Systemparameter / Server sehe ich, kann aber nicht zugreifen???


du siehst den Rechner (also das Netz geht) den OPC Server siehst du nicht. Der Rechner heist "WinCCPanel" laut Screenshot, einen Server siehst du hier nur wenn es ein Panel mit richtigem Windows ist (mit WinCE geht das nicht, da musst du den Knopf "OPC WebServer" nehmen)


----------



## PBO-WE (16 März 2011)

Soooo....
Nach tagelangem herum experimentieren, habe ich nun den ersten Fortschritt erzielen können.

Noch ein paar Fakten:
- es handelt sich um zwei Win XP Rechner
- auf beiden Rechnern ist das Projekt / Runtime aktiv

Nachdem ich nun ein Benutzer mit Passwort angelegt habe, und eine Anmeldung über die Ordnerfreigabe ( Arbeitsplatz / Zugriff auf Netzlaufwerk) durchgeführt habe, sehe ich auch meinen entfernten OPC Server. Allerdings nur den XML.Wrapper. 

Kann mir jemand erklären, wie die Benutzerprofile mit der Sichtbarkeit der OPC Server zusammenhängt? Und was muß ich noch machen, damit ich den WinCC.OPC.Server sehe?
Müssen vielleicht beide Rechner den selben Benutzer kennen?
Wieso kann ich WinCC nicht mehr starten, wenn ich mich mit dem neu angelegten Benutzer (Admin rechte) anmelde???

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Dr. OPC (16 März 2011)

Gleich so viele Fragen auf einmal.


> Kann mir jemand erklären, wie die Benutzerprofile mit der Sichtbarkeit der OPC Server zusammenhängt?


 Um eine Liste aller OPC Server einer fremden (remoten) Maschine anzuzeigen, wird der Dienst "OPCEnum" auf dem remoten PC angerufen, dieser liefert dann eine Liste der OPC Server ProgIDs und CLSIDs zurück. Um diesen Dienst "von außen" aufzurufen, benötigt man natürlich Rechte (und die kann man nur dann haben wenn man auch einen Benutzer hat, der die entsprechenden Rechte besitzt). Für den späteren Zugriff auf den eigentlichen OPC Server, braucht man natürlich auch wieder Rechte (es ist ja ein anderes Objekt). Die Rechte Objekte auf einer fremden Maschine aufzurufen hat übrigenst nichts mit Datei- oder FileShare Rechten zu tun. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann gibt es aber einen "Knopf", der einem das Einstellen all dieser Rechte für WinCC erleichtert. Das Ganze nennt sich "SSC" Siemens Security Center und sollte über das Startmenü erreichbar sein, das Teil stellt auch die Firewall richtig ein und konfiguriert auch DCOM Settings. 



> Und was muß ich noch machen, damit ich den WinCC.OPC.Server sehe?


Der Dienst "OPCEnum" muss laufen und "von außen" aufrufbar sein, normalerweise wird er mit Start- und Zugriffsberechtigung "Anonymous" und "Jeder" installiert. Das sollte also eigentlich immer gehen. Wobei "jeder" auch nicht "jeder x-bebiebige" ist sonder nur jeder, der auch dem betreffenden Rechner "bekannt" ist (also einen Login hat). Oftmals ist WinXP auch so eingestellt dass es alle Aufrufe von "außen" auf den "Guest"-Account umleitet (der defaultmäßig deaktiviert ist). Dann geht natürlich nix. DCOM Checkliste durchgehen:
http://www.ascolab.com/de/dokumente.html



> Müssen vielleicht beide Rechner den selben Benutzer kennen?


Wenn die Rechner in einer Workgroup sind und nicht in einer Domäne, dann JA. Wenn sie gegenseitig COM-Objekte aufrufen, müssen die Aufrufer "identifizierbar" sein, und das geht (in einer Workgroup) nur wenn sie lokal bekannt sind.



> Wieso kann ich WinCC nicht mehr starten, wenn ich mich mit dem neu angelegten Benutzer (Admin rechte) anmelde???


Zum Starten eines WinCC Projekts muss der "Benutzer" auch Mitglied der "Simatic HMI" Gruppe sein. Nur ein schnöder Admin reicht dazu nicht aus. Also, den neuen Benutzer auch in die HMI-Gruppe einfügen, und dann geht es wieder.


----------

